# Working Holiday to PR



## korn (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello. I want to apply for the skilled migration in NZ. I have a germany university degree in computer science which is currently on the long term shortage list. I know that i need a job offer to make is possible (and to reach the passmark of the point system). I know its hard to get a job offer, if i am not in the country.

So I plan to go to a working holiday to NZ.

I plan to work there as a computer scientist. When I found a company and worked for them for a while (and i like it there) I will ask them to give me an official job offer, that can make me apply for the visa.

Is there anything wrong with this strategy? Is is possible? Do I have to find a special company for that or can ANY company give me that job offer?

Thanks.

~~ korn ~~


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

korn said:


> Hello. I want to apply for the skilled migration in NZ. I have a germany university degree in computer science which is currently on the long term shortage list. I know that i need a job offer to make is possible (and to reach the passmark of the point system). I know its hard to get a job offer, if i am not in the country.
> 
> So I plan to go to a working holiday to NZ.
> 
> ...


A far as I know, as long as it's a job offer (and it's in the industry that's on the long term shortage list) you should be OK. They may need to sponsor you, if you're on a 'Work to Residency' visa.


----------



## korn (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello and thanks for the reply. Like I said, i wont have a "Work To Residency". I will be there on "Working Holiday Scheme" and want to go directly to a "Skilled Migrant Visa".

Someone told me on a working holiday visa i can only go for temporary employment (up to 12 month). That is right. And the Job offer i need has to be indefinite (or at least 12 month). That is also right. But for some reason the companies are not allowed to give me an indefinite job offer as long as i am there on a temporary visa. Is that right ??


----------

